# If there is a 70D it better be good.



## bigal1000 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just took a look at the Nikon D7100 pretty impressive,will Canon respond I hope so.Time to switch to Nikon?


----------



## JBrown (Feb 22, 2013)

Feeling the same way. I dont have much glass and nikon is really putting out some good stuff tempting me to switch.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 22, 2013)

If your to good a photographer for you current camera you should of course switch


----------



## goodguy (Feb 22, 2013)

The D7100 is a good camera probably the current best DX camera in the market and the price is amazing for such a camera but I am very curious to see what Canon's new cameras will be like, I think Canon will not be left behind and soon will show the replacement for the 7D and 60D, while I am using Nikon for my DSLR needs I am very interested to see where Canon is going and what new cameras they will bring out.

Canon needs to come out with a new sensor, its 18MP sensor as good as it is has had its days and now is old, I am sure the next camera will bring a new sensor.


----------



## JBrown (Feb 22, 2013)

I dont believe my camera is my limitation per se, but of course I want the best I can get for my money which right now appears to be Nikon.

I really dont need more megapixels, what I want is better AF, noise performance, dual slots, larger buffer and burst rate. When I think about it megapixels is the least important to me.


----------

